# Don Diego Robusto Cigar Review - A Clean, Mild Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have always liked the DD line of cigars, a mild blend with enough flavors to keep me interested. The wrapper is flawless and the const. is perfe...

Read the full review here: Don Diego Robusto Cigar Review - A Clean, Mild Cigar


----------

